# Want to attempt saltwater again , need help from GTAA Saltwater Experts



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im planning to go with a 48 x 12 x 16 tank

thats all i have planned so far  

, recommended lighting ? filtration ? sizing for sump ? skimmer ?

i want to go FOWLR setup 

,where to get good priced live rock ? 

________________________________________________________

planning to begin building in a couple months , but i want to be 100% sure with what i want to go through with so i want know exactly what i need to start up 


any and all help is appreciated , thank you !


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

IMO. for the beginning and more later

16 is little low
12 is not deep enough, better go with 18

this wood be prefect for you and they even will drill holes

75G 48X18X20 $150.00

Miracles

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/RETAIL PRICELIST 2011.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

would it be easier to have a shorter tank height for light penetration for corals ?


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

also drilling shouldnt be a problem i have guy for that  that gets done for free for me  

big al's , has 48 x 12 x 16 , special order for $109.99 , 40g its a middle size tank , but i like it because it shouldnt be too difficult for lighting as far as penetration.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sig's right, you're going to wish you had that extra 6" of depth. 20" tall is still very manageable, but if you want lower and want 40g, go with a 40g breeder, $100 at BA's and usually in stock...


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

i may consider 18'' deep but i thought it would be easier for maintenance as well and lower cost to go with 48 x 12 , just because i was going to pack the tank with LR , so i wouldnt need too much either , obviously the bigger you go the more costs , i want to keep it somewhere in the middle.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I offered him my set up, since i can not see it is standing empty.
I do not like 40 breeders as DT due to the big trims. You do not have good display are

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> i may consider 18'' deep but i thought it would be easier for maintenance as well and lower cost to go with 48 x 12 , just because i was going to pack the tank with LR , so i wouldnt need too much either , obviously the bigger you go the more costs , i want to keep it somewhere in the middle.


After you going to "pack it with LR" your corals on the top of these rocks will be to close to the lighting, until you will hang them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

hang what exactly ? a little confused


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> hang what exactly ? a little confused


Hang light to the silling to increase distance between tank and light (sorry my English)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh i see , thank you for all the help Greg ! , i was planning to hang the lighting depending on which i went with , lots of different ways to go about , lots too consider


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

or , i can sell off all my live stock in my 125G and make the 125G my beautiful reef i want. i think thats a better idea , but the only thing is the stand is made DIY buy a previous owner and i cant fit a sump under neath , what are my other options as far as filtration , ? if im to use my 125G maybe 4-6 months down the road to putting this setup together


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vs5295 said:


> also drilling shouldnt be a problem i have guy for that  that gets done for free for me


I'd tell him to charge you!


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL enough costs , is it wrong to get something done for free


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> or , i can sell off all my live stock in my 125G and make the 125G my beautiful reef i want. i think thats a better idea , but the only thing is the stand is made DIY buy a previous owner and i cant fit a sump under neath , what are my other options as far as filtration , ? if im to use my 125G maybe 4-6 months down the road to putting this setup together


Make sure you 125 does not have tempered glass on the bottom. Also you are looking big $$$ for the lighting on 72" tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im going to go FOWLR , what lighting would i need for this ? , also can i use simple HOB , like aquaclear 110's ,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> Im going to go FOWLR , what lighting would i need for this ? , also can i use simple HOB , like aquaclear 110's ,


Sorry, can't advice on this one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

